# vintage Centurion Signet



## Schwinner (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah, yeah, this isn't a high-end, chi-chi vintage road bike, but I sure found her in great shape. I found some scant info on her on the internet, but wish I could find more. She's a Centurion Signet, supposedly somewhere in the middle between low- and high-end in the Centurion chain back in the day.

I found her in a Goodwill Thrift Store and had to buy her: $24.50. I sprayed on a little degreaser and this is how she came out looking.

Anyone own a Centurion that dates back to about the same time as this model? I read that she was considered a touring/triathalon model. 

Thanks for any info you might have.

Schwinner


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

It looks to me like an Early '70's "Around Campus" bike: complete with suicide...err...safety levers and stem-mounted emasculator shifters. In this day and age, it is the quintessential coffee bike. As for the condition, wow. Talk about a closet classic! Gorgeous. As far as I can tell from the pictures, it even has the foam handlebar grips!


----------



## michaelmallin (Jun 18, 2008)

beautiful bike.
I just got a Signet which is my new project bike. Had to completely strip it, repaint frame and start over from the beginning. Nice find - amazing condition.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

There's something appealing about an old cheap bike in good shape. It's a great little window on the past, and man, it's still a better bike than 99% of the low-end crap out there today. 

Nice find- go get it dirty!


----------



## jdw901 (Feb 6, 2008)

My dad just gave me his Centurion Accordo last night. It has been sitting in his backyard for a while. I want to convert it to a fixed gear. Its in ok shape. Here is some info about Centurion: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/centurion/index.html


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

buck-50 said:


> . . . it's still a better bike than 99% of the low-end crap out there today.


Exactly. :thumbsup:


----------



## KevPicsOfWhatev (Jun 22, 2014)

*I got one*

Yea, got one myself- picked it up from a friend for fifty bucks. I couldn't figure out how to view the attachment you had . .


Schwinner said:


> Yeah, yeah, this isn't a high-end, chi-chi vintage road bike, but I sure found her in great shape. I found some scant info on her on the internet, but wish I could find more. She's a Centurion Signet, supposedly somewhere in the middle between low- and high-end in the Centurion chain back in the day.
> 
> I found her in a Goodwill Thrift Store and had to buy her: $24.50. I sprayed on a little degreaser and this is how she came out looking.
> 
> ...


----------

